# CAB-Drucker über Ethernet



## Skrajewski (4 Februar 2011)

Hallo,    in meiner Anlage soll eine CPU 315-2 PN/DP über die Ethernet-Schnittstelle mit einem CAB-Drucker Hermes+ kommunizieren. Dabei soll ein Etikett ausgewählt  werden, welches sich auf einer CF im Drucker befindet, und variable Daten für  das Etikett übergeben werden.  Hat jemand schon mal was in der Richtung  gemacht, hab nämlich mit Ethernet-Kommunikation garkeine Erfahrung. Würde  mich freuen ein paar Denkanstöße zu erhalten. Danke.    Grüße Chris


----------



## van (4 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

die befehle für den Drucker sind einfach, zumindest bei einem CAB a4+ bzw. a2+

Du musst folgenden String an den Drucker senden:

```
Ml LBL;xxxxxx<CR>
R VAR;zzzz<CR>
A1<CR>
```
Ml LBL;xxxxxx --> lädt das Etikett mit dem Namen xxxxxx (ohne Dateiendung)
R VAR;zzzz --> ersetzt die Variable VAR im Etikett mit zzzz
A1 --> Druckt das Etikett 1mal

Der Drucker hört normalerweise auf Port 9100, läst sich auf der Druckerwebsite einstellen.

Auf der CAB Website gibt es auch ein paar PDFs zum Thema.

Die Ethernetkomunikation ist an anderer stellen hier im Forum sicherlich beschieben.

Gruß
Van


----------



## reeal (17 November 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. 
Ich möchte mit einer S71200 (1215C) einen CAB A4+ Drucker über die Ethernet Schnittstelle ansteuern.
Leider finde ich dazu weder in der TIA Hilfe noch auf der Cab Seite entsprechende Dokumente die mir weiter helfen könnten.
Gibt es nicht ähnliche Bausteine für Ethernet wie bei der RS232 Schnittstelle (RCV_PTP / Send_PTP) ?
Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?

Auf der CF Karte vom Drucker habe ich schon vier Etiquetten hinterlegt, die je nach Anwendungsfall gedruckt werden sollen.
 Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank

Gruß


reeal


----------



## van (17 November 2015)

Hallo,

schau mal nach TCON und TSEND im TIA.

Die CAB Befehle stehen ja oben
oder im Programmierhanbuch  von CAB
https://www.cab.de/media/pushfile.cfm?file=2436


----------



## reeal (19 November 2015)

Danke für den Tipp. 
Der Verbindungsaufbau mit TCON war erfolgreich und ich kann auch Daten mit TSEND senden.
Das habe ich soweit mit dem Programm "Hercules" überprüft und ich kann auch am Drucker sehen das Daten empfangen werden. 
Jetzt habe ich das Problem das der Drucker keine Befehle annimmt, weil die S7 bei jedem String den ich sende ein "þ" davor setzt. Wenn ich mit Hercules einen String sende, führt der Drucker den Befehl aus. Der String soll so aussehen: "M l LBL;/CARD/22173.lbl<CR>". Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## van (19 November 2015)

Die ersten zwei bytes eines S7 Strings beinhalten Längen Informationen. 

Darfst erst ab byte 3 senden


----------



## reeal (20 November 2015)

Wie sende ich ab den dritten byte?, wie macht man das?

Ich habe momentan einen String in einen Datenbaustein erstellt und dort den Befehl als Startwert eingetragen.
Diese Stringvariable habe ich an DATA vom vom TSEND Baustein eingetragen.


----------



## van (20 November 2015)

Mit der AT-Sicht oder der Funktion Strg_TO_Chars


----------



## Karsten4130 (13 Januar 2016)

Ich habe exakt die oben angegebene Problemstellung. Momentan scheitert es bereits am Verbindungsaufbau zum Drucker. Wer beruflich helfen kann, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.
Siehe auch: http://www.sps-forum.de/suche-biete...siemens-s7-315-ueber-ethernet.html#post607915


----------



## Karsten4130 (4 Februar 2016)

Ich habe vom CAB Support eine Anleitung für eine CP 343 mit einem Beispiel-DB bekommen für das Laden des Labels aus dem Druckerspeicher, Ändern einer Variable und Drucken eines Labels.
Anhang anzeigen SPS_TCPIP_CABDruckerAnbindung.pdf

Anhang anzeigen SPS_DB.pdf


----------

